# Witch's Kitchen



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi everyone - I thought I would post my project from last year, a witch's kitchen. She'll need a little work this year. But last year the kids really loved her.

http://wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com/2008/09/witchs-kitchen.html


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

that is cool, i love the bones!
reminds me of nightmare before christmas


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great. my "witch shop" is a large portion of my haunt.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey what did you use for a font on your potion bottles? They look great!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

All, love the idea, thats awesome!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! I love that you have such a beautiful and cooperative black cat to add to the scene!:jol:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, doing a witch's workroom myself this year, hope it turns out as good.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice. The little skulls are so cute.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Everyone needs a witch room! Looks great!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Fantastic job! The skulls and bones on the shelf are a great touch!


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

For the font I used Blackadder ITC. Here's a couple of the labels for a closeup. I used aranamuerta's awesome tutorial to create the labels.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good....

yeah is that a real cat at her feet? cool


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep - that's our cat Salem. I figure no witch is complete without a black cat.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## mshelene (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for showing me your witch's cupboard and inspiring me. I just made something similiar to that, except I used a borrowed plastic bookcase and attached printouts of bones and skulls to it. I'm very happy with it. Maybe I'll post a photo later when I get some.


----------

